# ADVAN Neova 205/55R/15's on Racing Hart 15x6.5 rims?



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

I apologize for the Newbie question 

This is for all you Wheel/Tire Combo Guru's

i have come across a set of ADVAN Neova tires, size 205/55R/15's,
can i mount these on 15x6.5 inch racing Hart's?
Is it safe?

Tevs


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sure*

They will be fine. I have 205 50 15's on 15 x 6.5" rota's. You should have no problems. Just make sur ethe wheels are the proper offset.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

The offset on the rims are 43 so most likely these will not clear the rears, but how about the fronts?

Tevs


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry about the off topic question, but where did you get the Anvan Neova tires? They are popular in Japan, but never seen any here in U.S.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

From a Friend who just came back from Japan.

Tevs


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sunny said:


> *I apologize for the Newbie question
> 
> This is for all you Wheel/Tire Combo Guru's
> 
> ...


Should fit no problem.

Mike


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

thank you to all for your expertise  

Tevs


----------

